# SO FLUFFY!(also, summer clip?)



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! She is such a little doll. I go to the groomer also, but wish I could learn how to do face & feet. What ever cut you decide she will look adorable.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I shave my mini and standards fft every 2 weeks. My standard Billy was used to being done when I got him at 8 months,so is always quite relaxed about me doing him,Tia doesn't much like being groomed at all despite me doing her from 8 weeks! She hates Billy's big clippers so I bought the Wahl handheld battery clipper. It's perfect for her little face,feet and tail,is very quiet and easy to use. I got it off Amazon. I would suggest short grooming sessions to start off with to get her used to it,but I'm sure you will get on fine.
I have had Billy and Tia cut into a much shorter lamb trim for the summer,they were both in quite long puppy type clips and they both seem to enjoy the shorter coats and it's much less brushing for me!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a groomer I like, but do most of my grooming myself. Lily is thankfully very cooperative even though she doesn't love grooming. For the summer last summer I had her in a Miami (although I leave her head long so I can keep it up in bands.). Here is a picture.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

A good groomer is so difficult to find. Ruby looks so cute!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everybody! I am really thinking of putting her in a Miami next. I just hope she won't look too skinny mini without all that fluff! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It can be startling after you take off a lot of coat. Before last year's miami Lily had a lot of coat on that got taken down all in one shot. But it made it possible to appreciate how athletic she is.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Very
Very
Cute!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Lily cd re, do you know what blade they used on Lily's body for her Miami? I want to get a blade that leaves enough hair without having to use a guard on the #30 because it get tangled so easily. 

Teri


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

She looks adorable! Last summer I put Kennedy in a short continental clip and the summer before that I did a simple kennel clip. But this time I did a fox clip. There is a thread somewhere on here where I put pictures. It is cute, but a bit masculine. I love her fluff so I probably wouldn't do a miami but maybe try a shorter continental clip? That will take some hair off of her legs and bottom.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

What a fluffy cutie!! For my bichon, I do a #4 on the body, scissor legs kindof fluffy, and then do a modified head with varying lengths of her mustache/beard. Lately she's been having a yeasty lip infection, and so her beard is shorter than in this picture, but she's super cute. I had her in a show clip for years, and, while beautiful, it's not a lot of fun for the dog to have a ton of hair. She's much peppier short.










As for Jack, He was in a Miami, but I cut him down recently with a #3 all over, short, layered ears, full tail and top knot, shaved face and feet. Don't have a pic of him in either  Really need to get on that LOL. 

Thought I'd post my bichon one above because I'm thinking of putting Jack in something similar. I love the fuzzy faces.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

*So fluffy*

She looks beautiful, is beautiful. I groom Callie myself most of the time because her hair grows so fast she needs a touchup every few weeks. But about 3 times a year I send her to the groomer so I get a better pattern to work with. I have yet to master the clipper and comb to give her that 1/4"- 1/2" even cut all over her body. I end up scissoring her shorter and just use the clipper for face and feet. My groomer is Bark Avenue in Burnt Hills. Tammi is great. I know what you mean, they are so beautiful when they are first clipped. I hate to get her clipped short because she is so soft and fluffy but already, she is panting when it is 70 degrees so I guess she is due soon.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I groom Weegee myself. He doesn't look perfect, but I don't care. It saves money and he is terrified of strangers. Right now he is in a very short miami for the warmer weather.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Raven's Mom said:


> Lily cd re, do you know what blade they used on Lily's body for her Miami? I want to get a blade that leaves enough hair without having to use a guard on the #30 because it get tangled so easily.
> 
> Teri


I friend of mine who is a groomer helped me do it. It was actually sort of like shearing a sheep to set it. We used a Wahl Bravura with a five in one blade set on its longest setting which is like a #5 I think. That is how I maintained it over the summer too.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I bought a 3 3/4 blade on eBay today which might be a bit too long, but I am such a novice maybe it will hide my mistakes- lol. I am sure I will end up with quite a collection over the years to come. I also want one of the small Peanut clippers for paws someone on the forum recommended. I really. Like a nice clean look on her feet which fortunately she is pretty patient with.


----------

